
So, You Want to Test a Nuclear Weapon? - throwaway1892
http://www.funraniumlabs.com/2017/03/want-test-nuclear-weapon/
======
rurban
It should be updated to mininukes. Very easy to test, not so much trouble as
with the big ones. Putting it into 1m hole should be enough.

------
valuearb
I want to test a nuclear rocket.

